# Old Pics, of my frog eating a rat



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the first African Bull Frog I kept, I got it from a guy in Ringwood NJ, in 1970,some of you older people may know who he was.These are fascinating animals and very adaptable to different environments and climates, and will eat anything that moves it can get in it's mouth.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Oct 31, 2012)

wow....I can honestly say I have never seen that before!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2012)

I love his little fat self...however, if I had to feed him mice and rats, I'd have to leave him in the Pet Store.


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow who would have thought What happened to all the storybooks I have read to children that show them eating flies and other bugs...granted that was more like frogs than a bullfrog, but a rat...guess he was really hungry. How long does that last him before he's ready to eat again?


----------



## Greg T (Nov 1, 2012)

What a big fat boy there! Very nice. Keep him away from the swamp people - they really like the big ones!


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 1, 2012)

OK. Question. That is one giant, fat frog. I'm sure it had no trouble eating the rat. BUT, he can't possibly kill a rat that size, right? I'm assuming it was dead when you offered it to him... ???


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 1, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> OK. Question. That is one giant, fat frog. I'm sure it had no trouble eating the rat. BUT, he can't possibly kill a rat that size, right? I'm assuming it was dead when you offered it to him... ???



If you look at the back feet you can tell that the rat is still alive until the last pic where they go limp, they have two boney structures on the bottom of the inner mouth that they use to help hold, smother and crush the larger prey, plus they have teeth and very powerful jaw muscles.Once they grab it, it doesn't get away.


----------



## jtrux (Nov 1, 2012)

There was a guy selling little baby ones at a show one time, I knew i shouldve got one!


----------

